# Bot Programmieren



## Gundel (10. Okt 2016)

Erstmal Hallo.
Ich möchte für mein Spiel einen Bot erstellen, der allen Benutzern eine bestimmte Anzahl an
Coins geben kann, sobald ich auf Start oder so klicke. Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich Programmieranfänger bin. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?

LG


----------



## JStein52 (10. Okt 2016)

Nein, da kann dir keiner helfen. Da solltest du dich erst mal schrittweise einarbeiten so dass du in der Lage bist selber einen Ansatz zu finden.


----------



## KeVoZ_ (10. Okt 2016)

Wenn du Java-Anfänger bist, hast du da sein Spiel schon? Also fertig, so dass man das auch schon ohne coins spielen kann?
Wenn ja, dann sollte ein bisschen coins vergeben kein Problem sein...

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Gundel (11. Okt 2016)

Ich erstelle das Spiel ja mit einer Game Engine und man braucht die Coins um zu spielen .


----------



## KeVoZ_ (11. Okt 2016)

Mit einer GameEngine musst du trotzdem programmieren, und dafür musst du mindestens die Grundkenntnisse des Programmierens verstanden haben.

EDIT: keiner wird dir hier deine Hausaufgaben machen. Versuche es erst selbst, und wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, kannst du hier dein Problem mit dem Code Posten.


http://www.java-forum.org/forum/private-stellangebote-und-stellensuche-von-usern.97/
Hier kannst du das andere machen lassen... halte hier aber etwas Geld parat


----------



## JStein52 (11. Okt 2016)

Gundel hat gesagt.:


> Ich erstelle das Spiel ja mit einer Game Engine und man braucht die Coins um zu spielen


Und was hast du dir jetzt hier mit praktisch null konkreten Angaben zum Thema erhofft ?


----------



## Gundel (11. Okt 2016)

Das mir jemand helfen kann, also sagen kann, wie das Skript/Programm ungefähr ausschauen muss.


----------



## Robat (11. Okt 2016)

Grundel,

deine Informationen sind sehr rar. Damit man deine Frage beantworten kann, müsste man mal wissen was es für ein Spiel ist. Online? Offline? Kriegt jeder nur ein mal Coins? Oder in einem bestimmten Abstand? Mal davon abgesehen, dass selbst wenn man dir jetzt sagt wie das Aufgebaut ist - was keiner für Lau machen wird - du nicht das Wissen als Anfänger haben wirst. Ein Programmier-Anfänger macht nicht eben mal ein Online/Offline-Spiel mit automatisierten Bots.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Gundel (11. Okt 2016)

Es ist ein Online Spiel. Die User sollen jeden Tag eine bestimmte Anzahl an Coins bekommen. Das meinte ich auch nicht, dass ich das kann, aber ich will es ja lernen .


----------



## tommysenf (11. Okt 2016)

```
for(User user : gameEngine.getAllUsers()) {
   user.addCoins(100);
}
```


----------



## KeVoZ_ (11. Okt 2016)

Mit nem Online-SPIEL ?!
Lernen...
Man lernt es mit einfachen Beispielen oder Büchern oder Seminaren, aber mit einem Online-Spiel, wo du jetzt von uns willst, das wir dir schritt für schritt deine ganze Arbeit machen? Das ist lernen also bei dir, okay 

- http://www.java-forum.org/forum/private-stellangebote-und-stellensuche-von-usern.97/


----------



## Gundel (11. Okt 2016)

Das ist ein Skript von ..., bei denen ich Hilfe brauche . Das Spiel kann ich selber machen, aber diese Sache nicht. Und 70 Euro pro Stunde oder so ist schon nicht wenig Geld .


----------



## Robat (11. Okt 2016)

Gundel hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ein Skript von ..., bei denen ich Hilfe brauche . Das Spiel kann ich selber machen, aber diese Sache nicht.



*WENN * du in der Lage bist mithilfe eines Scriptes ein Online-Spiel zu programmieren, *DANN *solltest du während der Lernphase auch erkennen, wie man dort nun Coins implementiert.

Fang an, überleg dir etwas - wir helfen dir gerne bei Fehlerbehebung - aber hier macht dir keiner einen Coin-Bot.


----------



## KeVoZ_ (11. Okt 2016)

@Robat 


Robat hat gesagt.:


> aber hier macht dir keiner einen Coin-Bot.


Naja für Geld bestimmt


----------



## Gundel (11. Okt 2016)

Ich komme später mal wieder, wenn ich "Fehlermeldungen" habe . Ich möchte es auch versuchen, mit so wenige Hilfe wie möglich zu machen, aber wer möchte keine Hilfe annehmen?


----------



## Viktim (12. Okt 2016)

@Gundel Hi, was hast du denn vor, für ein Spiel zu machen? Wenn die Idee mich überzeugt, und du dir vorstellen kannst, das zu zweit zu machen, würde ich mitmachen


----------



## Gundel (12. Okt 2016)

Also, es ist ein Spiel, aber nicht ein Spiel in dem Sinne, mit rumschießen oder so. Die User sollen jeden Tag Coins bekommen, mit denen können sie ein Glücksrad betätigen und können dort Prämien Gewinnen. Damit ich ein kleinen oder großen (je nach dem) Nebenverdienst habe, damit ich die Prämien bezahlen kann und mal größere Sachen verlosen kann, müssen sich die User auf einer Seite registrieren (Affiliate). Sie sind aber nicht verpflichtet es jeden Tag zu machen. Wenn sich keine User dort registrieren, senke ich einfach die Anzahl der Coins oder die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas zu Gewinnen. Dadurch schätze ich, werden sich von z.B. tausend Usern bestimmt hundert oder zweihundert Benutzer dort registrieren. Und falls meine Einnahmen mal zu wenig sind, kann ich ja sagen, wenn sich von z.B. tausend Usern fünfhundert dort registrieren, verlose ich zehn PCs oder so. Das mit dem Geld ist schon alles geklärt und mit dem Glücksspielgestz auch (es gilt ja nur, wenn man dafür bezahlen muss). Bitte denke nicht, dass ich die User abziehen will, dass ist nicht mein Ziel. Mein Ziel ist es eine Community Aufzubauen und ich habe einfach Spaß daran sowas zu machen . Ich hab genau zwei Dinge, bei denen ich überhaupt nicht weiterkomme und das versaut mir gleich alles (hoffe es werden nicht mehr).

Es ist lediglich ein Glücksrad .


----------

